# Pesticides unharmful to pets



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What pest specifically would this spray be for? Fleas?

DM


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you want to treat the pet? I suggest frontline, advantage, or a veterinary reccommended treatment if fleas/ticks are the problem. They are expensive but work quite well. We won’t even do a flea treatment unless the pets are on one of these. 

Otherwise, are you wanting to treat your house for fleas or a different insect? As much info as you can provide concerning the insect problem, your geographic location, number and nature of pets, etc. will help.


----------

